# how much money do I need to start a small screen printing business ?



## johan90 (Sep 29, 2008)

hello everyone, 
my name is Johan. and I wanted to start my little small business in screen printing. I already know how it's done and I would like to buy my own equipments and supplies. I have 2 questions for you guys out there. 


The first one is how much money do I need to start the business, considering: cheap multicolor screen machine, about 5 frames, squeegees, blue poly, film positive, silk, 4 colors ink and chemicals?

The second one is, If i have an image and I photoshop it, change it threshold. would it still be a copyright violation ? 


thank you guys. 
here is my first t-shirt. 
[media]http://i37.tinypic.com/15xu9gh.jpg[/media]
let me know what you guys think
 
how much would u sell this ?


----------



## pukingdeserthobo (Jun 3, 2008)

hi there, u can try that, i got that when i first started and it work great. hen u are up and running u can upgrade when u have more $$
Semi-Pro Complete Screen Printing Setup

nice shirt i would sell for 13-15 but thats me,


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 
Now "How much Money?" is a loaded question! In starting anything you do your research and what you can afford.There are link on the left side of the page to buy equpiment.Silkscreeningsupplies.com comes to mind they have different packages and such.Now Here isa rule of thumb: If it seems funny,dont use it!.
Now being Jamaican I use One love all the time,what are your concerns about it? bob marley infrindgement?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

johan90 said:


> The first one is how much money do I need to start the business, considering: cheap multicolor screen machine, about 5 frames, squeegees, blue poly, film positive, silk, 4 colors ink and chemicals?


Under a grand.



johan90 said:


> The second one is, If i have an image and I photoshop it, change it threshold. would it still be a copyright violation ?


Yes.


----------

